# O arrefecimento global...está a começar



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 20:44)

MosNews

Russian Scientists Forecast Global Cooling in 6-9 Years

Global cooling could develop on Earth in 50 years and have serious consequences before it is replaced by a period of warming in the early 22nd century, a Russian Academy of Sciences’ astronomical observatory’s report says, the RIA Novosti news agency reported Friday. 

Environmentalists and scientists warn not about the dangers of global warming provoked by man’s detrimental effect on the planet’s climate, but global cooling. Though never widely supported, it is a theory postulating an overwhelming cooling of the Earth which could involve glaciation. 

“On the basis of our [solar emission] research, we developed a scenario of a global cooling of the Earth’s climate by the middle of this century and the beginning of a regular 200-year-long cycle of the climate’s global warming at the start of the 22nd century,” said the head of the space research sector. 

Khabibullo Abdusamatov said he and his colleagues had concluded that a period of global cooling similar to one seen in the late 17th century — when canals froze in the Netherlands and people had to leave their dwellings in Greenland — could start in 2012-2015 and reach its peak in 2055-2060. 

He said he believed the future climate change would have very serious consequences and that authorities should start preparing for them today because “climate cooling is connected with changing temperatures, especially for northern countries.” 

“The Kyoto initiatives to save the planet from the greenhouse effect should be put off until better times,” he said, referring to an international treaty on climate change targeting greenhouse gas emissions. 

“The global temperature maximum has been reached on Earth, and Earth’s global temperature will decline to a climatic minimum even without the Kyoto protocol,” Abdusamatov said.

http://www.mosnews.com/news/2006/08/25/globalcooling.shtml


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 00:34)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

É de louvar os cientistas "independentes" que não mergulham na carneirada da teoria do aquecimento causado pelo Homem.... (não sei quem tentam enganar nem porquê...)      

Com tantas evidências na paleoclimatologia e astronomia ainda nos vêm "massacrar" com as teorias _absurdas_ do aquecimento global. Ensinem-nos e mostrem-nos as outras faces do problema. Muitos   €€€€€€€€€ se ganham com estas coisas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 00:57)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Luis França disse:


> É de louvar os cientistas "independentes" que não mergulham na carneirada da teoria do aquecimento causado pelo Homem.... (não sei quem tentam enganar nem porquê...)
> 
> Com tantas evidências na paleoclimatologia e astronomia ainda nos vêm "massacrar" com as teorias _absurdas_ do aquecimento global. Ensinem-nos e mostrem-nos as outras faces do problema. Muitos   €€€€€€€€€ se ganham com estas coisas...



Correctissímo!  

É deste tipo de opiniões e estudos que há desinteresse claro pela parte do media!


----------



## Geostrofico (6 Fev 2007 às 10:41)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

mas onde é que voces bateram com a cabeça, pra estarem sempre a falar que vem ai o frio?


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 13:42)

GLOBAL WARMING:* THE COLD, HARD FACTS*
    Global Warming is not due to human contribution of Carbon Dioxide

http://www.shoutwire.com/viewstory/52146/Global_Warming_The_Cold_Hard_Facts_


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Nada como documentários meios insólitos para nos fazerem sorrir.
Realmente nota-se cá um arrefecimentooooo.....
  

Ontem na 2 deu um programa do Discovery sobre o código dos Oceanos, esteve bem patente as alterações climáticas (aquecimento global) e já a sua forte influência em certas espécies, também se viu um pouco as causas da poluição.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:35)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Não mistures clima e poluição se não dá uma grande confusão.  

São matérias totalmente distintas.

E não nos esqueçamos que os Canadianos(de onde é proveniente a noticia) são quem mais provas tem e mais vulneraveis estão tanto a um aquecimento como a um arrefecimento.

Eles tambem já "rasgaram" o protocolo de Kyoto.

Alguma coisa sabem acerca do assunto


----------



## Geostrofico (6 Fev 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Mário Barros disse:


> Não mistures clima e poluição se não dá uma grande confusão.
> 
> São matérias totalmente distintas.
> 
> ...



nao mistures climatologia com politica, que ainda da pior resultado

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/National/2007/02/06/3539761-sun.html


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Geostrofico disse:


> nao mistures climatologia com politica, que ainda da pior resultado
> http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/National/2007/02/06/3539761-sun.html



Nestas questões, quase tudo se transformou num jogo de ping-pong.
Agora é a minha vez de servir:


> Newsweek - *Inconvenient Kyoto Truths*
> Was life better when a sheet of ice a mile thick covered Chicago? Was it worse when Greenland was so warm that Vikings farmed there?
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16960409/site/newsweek/


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Logico que esses Países super Industrializados nao querem ouvir falar nessas coisas, a culpa nunca é deles, e desmentem sempre coisas obvias e mais que alertadas por cientistas em todo o mundo. 

A obrigação de controlar emissão de gases e outros tópicos poderia penalizar a economia, até porque muitos desses Países dadas as suas localizações a altas latitudes não se fazem sentir de uma forma tão abrupta as alterações climáticas.

Respeitando a opinião dos defensores do "arrefecimento" no entanto considero a teoria de arrefecimento um pouco absurda. Aliás nem cheguei a entender de onde poderá vir o arrefecimento, alguem me pode explicar?


----------



## LUPER (6 Fev 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Mago disse:


> Logico que esses Países super Industrializados nao querem ouvir falar nessas coisas, a culpa nunca é deles, e desmentem sempre coisas obvias e mais que alertadas por cientistas em todo o mundo.
> 
> A obrigação de controlar emissão de gases e outros tópicos poderia penalizar a economia, até porque muitos desses Países dadas as suas localizações a altas latitudes não se fazem sentir de uma forma tão abrupta as alterações climáticas.
> 
> Respeitando a opinião dos defensores do "arrefecimento" no entanto considero a teoria de arrefecimento um pouco absurda. Aliás nem cheguei a entender de onde poderá vir o arrefecimento, alguem me pode explicar?



Sabes qual seria a temperatura média do planeta sem o vapor de água e outros gases de menor importância na atmosfera? Nem queiras saber, o valor médio rondaria os -60º. Ora, felizmente temos o nosso amigo vapor de água, o metano, e finalmente o CO2. Querer fazer do CO2 o culpado de um aquecimento é na minha opnião anedótico. Se alguem leu a revista UNICA do EXPRESSO esta semana, tem lá uma reportagem que é um autentico atentado à inteligência humana. Então a certa altura dizem que o CO2 provocado pelos tubos de escape é que é mau já que o produzido por queima de árvores, não causa problemas. Mas eu pergunto, mas CO2 é o quê?

Dos meus tempo de Quimica, e tive muita até ao 12º (area de Quimiotecnia) o CO2 é um produto da reação C+O2=>CO2, ora o C do petroleo ou o C das arvores é o mesmo, é tudo uma reacção de Oxigenação de Carbono. Claro que tambem existe o CO, mas esse produz-se por falta de O2 em quantidade suficiente para a reação.

Que digam que a poluição é má, eu estou de acordo, agora transformar isso em aquecimento não posso estar de acordo. Como tenho dito, o estado natural do planeta é a glaciação, e se existir alguem que o possa desmentir, pode fazer esse favor


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 19:01)

Mago disse:


> Aliás nem cheguei a entender de onde poderá vir o arrefecimento, alguem me pode explicar?



Esse arrefecimento é causado pela diminuição da intensidade solar que chega à superfície terrestre e pela nossa atmosfera poluída com gases (e não só) expelidos por todo o tipo de aviões reforçando essa diminuição de exposição solar. Tem criado um espécie de filtro solar para quem habita a superfície terrestre.
Há um documentário recente da BBC que se chama "Global Dimming" (encontra-se em torrent) que explica muito bem este processo.
E já agora não percam dia 8 de Fevereiro no Canal Discovery um documentário sobre os famosos "Chemical Trails" dos aviões.

Parece-me que há um arrefecimento nas altas camadas da Troposfera e um aquecimento (pela poluição atmosférica) entre a litosfera e as camadas inferiores da Atmosfera. Para não falar no resto. Provavelmente co-existem os dois problemas: um em cima e outro em baixo.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2007 às 19:21)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



LUPER disse:


> Sabes qual seria a temperatura média do planeta sem o vapor de água e outros gases de menor importância na atmosfera? Nem queiras saber, o valor médio rondaria os -60º. Ora, felizmente temos o nosso amigo vapor de água, o metano, e finalmente o CO2. Querer fazer do CO2 o culpado de um aquecimento é na minha opnião anedótico. Se alguem leu a revista UNICA do EXPRESSO esta semana, tem lá uma reportagem que é um autentico atentado à inteligência humana. Então a certa altura dizem que o CO2 provocado pelos tubos de escape é que é mau já que o produzido por queima de árvores, não causa problemas. Mas eu pergunto, mas CO2 é o quê?
> 
> Dos meus tempo de Quimica, e tive muita até ao 12º (area de Quimiotecnia) o CO2 é um produto da reação C+O2=>CO2, ora o C do petroleo ou o C das arvores é o mesmo, é tudo uma reacção de Oxigenação de Carbono. Claro que tambem existe o CO, mas esse produz-se por falta de O2 em quantidade suficiente para a reação.
> 
> Que digam que a poluição é má, eu estou de acordo, agora transformar isso em aquecimento não posso estar de acordo. Como tenho dito, o estado natural do planeta é a glaciação, e se existir alguem que o possa desmentir, pode fazer esse favor



Normalmente considera-se que se o efeito de estufa não se produzisse, a temperatura média da Terra seria de apenas de -18°C.

O estado natural do planeta é a glaciação, mas só nos últimos milhões de anos. 
Nestes últimos milhões de anos tem havido um largo predomínio das eras glaciares, separadas por curtos períodos interglaciares, tal como o que estamos agora a viver.


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 20:42)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Obrigado pelos Vossos Exclarecimentos
Mas vocês não têm reparado que o clima tem estado com tendencia a aquecer? , as Vossas teorias podem ser ter uma logica de arrefecimento mas parece-me que as teorias de aquecimento são mais fortes, 

Relativamente ao Co2:


> O dióxido de carbono, ou anidrido carbónico é um composto químico constituído por dois átomos de oxigénio e um átomo de carbono. A representação química é CO2. O dióxido de carbono foi descoberto pelo escocês Joseph Black em 1754.
> 
> Os animais ao respirarem tomam oxigênio da atmosfera e o devolvem na forma de dióxido de carbono. Por outro lado, as plantas retiram este gás do ar e o utilizam na fotossíntese. Este processo denominado ciclo do carbono é vital para a manutenção dos seres vivos.
> 
> ...



Segundo me parece: _" O CO2 , mantido em determinadas quantidades no ar atmosférico, é um dos gases responsáveis pela manutenção da temperatura terrestre. Sem este gás a Terra seria um bloco de gelo. "_

Ora se aumenta a emissão de CO2, e como os gases «de estufa» (dióxido de carbono (CO2), metano (CH4), gás nitroso (NO2), CFC´s (CFxClx)) absorvem alguma da radiação infravermelha emitida pela superfície da Terra e radiam por sua vez alguma da energia absorvida de volta para a superfície. Como resultado, a superfície recebe quase o dobro de energia da atmosfera do que a que recebe do Sol e a superfície fica cerca de 30ºC mais quente do que estaria sem a presença dos gases «de estufa».

Desculpem o alongamento....


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Não será uma tarefa totalmente impossivel já que o gás responsável pelo efeito de estufa está por todo lado acho que para milionário tem pouca cabeça para a ciência ou então não deve saber o que fazer com tanto dinheiro é simplesmente mais marketing http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20070209+Recompensa+de+20+milhoes+de+euros.htm


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2007 às 01:12)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

eu sinceramente nao tenho grandes bases para formular grandes teorias acerca do assunto...
mas...
sinceramente nao sei como ainda continuam a contradizer, a achar que nao esta mais que visto e provado que existe realmente aquecimento provocado pela acçao do Homem??? parece-me demasiado evidente para se ter coragem de dizer que nao.. mas enfim..

podemos falar de 2 coisas distintas, o aquecimento com causas antropogenicas (tou a dizer a palavra certa? ) e arrefecimento ou aquecimento por causas naturais? afinal, muito antes da influencia do homem sempre houve periodos quentes e frios ne? por ciclos naturais, de que pouco percebo, mas todos sabemos que ha.. e sempre os vai haver.... agora.. se em futuro proximo vamos entrar num ciclo frio.. nao sei opinar.. ate é possivel.. e até é possivel que a acontecer pese mais que o aquecimento causado pelo Homem.. e que este apenas atenue um periodo frio.. mas imaginem o contrario, que entramos num ciclo natural mais quente.. ai juntando as 2 coisas. upa upa..  

portanto a meu ver, no meu leigo olhar, ta-se a misturar 2 coisas distintas..
por mais que certos cientistas acreditem que tamos a entrar num periodo frio.. nao sei se com razao ou nao, ate me podem mostrar provas inequivocas (quero ve-las  ).. mas isso em nada prova que nao existe causa Humana e aquecimento nas ultimas decadas causado por factores nao naturais! por mais que venham com teorias de conspiraçao, bla bla bla, que é tudo inventado, bla bla.. para mim, independentemente dos ciclos naturais do clima terrestre.. a causa (Homem) e o efeito (Aquecimento) sao demasiado evidentes.. e volto a dizer.. ate podemos agora entrar num periodo frio, que continua a nao por minimamente em causa que o Aquecimento Global causado por nós existe..

só não vê quem não quer....


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

e digo mais.. este periodo "quente" pode nao ser nada de especial realmente, concerteza ja houve periodos mais quentes mm sem influencia humana, e provavelmente mais estarao para vir, e o estado actual pode ser insignificante com epocas frias que tenham acontecido e estejam para acontecer, ate em breve.. nao me admirava.. 
mas...
graficos, tabelas, etc, que mostram aquecimento consistente no ultimo seculo sao INEQUIVOCOS, e "curiosamente".. encaixam mt bem nas curvas de emissao de gases de estufa para a atmosfera.. será so coincidencia?  
e nao é simplesmente isso que tamos a discutir? se o Homem tem culpa ou nao neste periodo recente de aquecimento (mesmo que venha a se efémero devido a outros ciclos naturais..)? 

os que defendem que virá o frio, continuam mm assim a achar que este ponto da culpa humana é mentira?


----------



## Zoelae (11 Fev 2007 às 09:48)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Esses cientistas Russos foram pagos ou influenciados pelo sr Putin k não lhe convém que as coisas aqueçam mto...


----------



## Luis França (11 Fev 2007 às 12:16)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Quem nos diz que os USA não arranjaram a teoria do aquecimento global por causa das suas experiências climáticas...

TROPOSPHERIC AEROSOL PROGRAM
http://www.asp.bnl.gov/tap.html

ROCKET HAVING BARIUM RELEASE SYSTEM TO CREATE ION CLOUDS IN THE UPPER ATMOSPHERE
http://p211.ezboard.com/fchemtrailsbariumresearch.showMessage?topicID=28.topic

Chemtrails, Persistent Contrails, Aerosol Spraying...
http://www.mysteriousnewzealand.co.nz/resources/chemtrails.html


*Aerosol Spraying and Geoengineering Patents*

Atmospheric Geoengineering is occurring in our skies daily, and on a world-wide basis.
For those who doubt the feasibility of these special operations, just take a look at the following Patents.

Laminar Microjet Atomiser and method of aerial spraying of liquids
United States Patent / 4,412,654 Yates / November 1, 1983

Liquid Atomising Apparatus for aerial spraying
United States Patent / 4,948,050 / Picot / August 14, 1990

Method and Apparatus for altering a region in the earth's atmosphere, ionosphere, and/or magnetosphere
United States Patent 4,686,605 / Eastlund / August 11, 1987

Method of Modifying Weather
United States Patent 6,315,213 / Cordani / November 13, 2001

Process for Absorbing Ultraviolet Radiation using dispersed melanin
United States Patent / 5,286,979 / Berliner / February 15, 1994

Rocket having Barium Release System to Create Ion Clouds in the Upper Atmosphere
United States Patent: - US3813875 / Issued/Filed Dates: June 4, 1974 / April 28, 1972


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Vamos todos tomar posse de um avião e fazer vários onzes de Setembro    os cientistas são pagos para não falarem de aviões agora tá na moda os subornos para aquelas que pessoas que possão e querem apenas dizer a verdade    mas pronto  vamos deixar andar quanto mais subirem maior será a queda.

E não se esqueçam que a niveis reginonais já se nota um arrefecimento é uma questão de tempo e vai passar de niveis regionais para continentais  a prova está no Janeiro e Feveiro e Dezembro (nacionais).

O correio da manhã anda desinibido http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?idCanal=0&id=230274


----------



## Iceberg (11 Fev 2007 às 18:21)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Excelente artigo de opinião, ainda para mais, vindo de um sociólogo, pouco ligado ás questões climáticas ...

Nunca se esqueçam, estamos a sair de um período interglaciar, que inclusivamente já deveria ter acabado, este aquecimento global induzido pelo Homem apenas está a atrasar esse processo (ou pode, em último caso, fazer com que chegue de forma mais abrupta), mas ultimamnete alguns sinais de arrefecimento já se fazem sentir ... os próximos anos confirmarão esta tendência, ou negarão, estaremos cá para ver os próximos desenvolvimentos ...  

Já viram a inusitada queda de neve que está a asosolar NY e os estados vizinhos da costa leste americana.

E a queda de neve ainda mais inusual na Índia e no Paquistão ...?


----------



## Luis França (11 Fev 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Os sinais do arrefecimento estao por todo o lado. Só nao os ve quem nao quer...

Nao pensemos la porque nao neva em Portugal todo o ano, isso nao quer dizer que nao ha arrefecimento por todo o mundo, antes pelo contrario.
Mas, enfim, as opinioes divergem segundo os pontos de vista...


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Fev 2007 às 21:49)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Mário Barros disse:


> (...)
> O correio da manhã anda desinibido http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?idCanal=0&id=230274



Excelente artigo  . Não foi niguém cá do fórum que pediu ao home para escrever este artigo!?

Muito bem e concordo plenamente!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente artigo  . Não foi niguém cá do fórum que pediu ao home para escrever este artigo!?
> 
> Muito bem e concordo plenamente!



Eu mandei-lhe um e-mail a fazer publicidade ao fórum


----------



## Luis França (11 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Depois do extenso relatório do IPCC, uma semana depois um outro estudo não menos importante aparece na ribalta, como que a mostrar as evidências que tanto tentam tapar...

*Cosmic rays blamed for global warming*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/02/11/warm11.xml

High levels of cloud cover blankets the Earth and reflects radiated heat from 
the Sun back out into space, causing the planet to cool. Henrik Svensmark, a weather scientist at the Danish National Space Centre who led the team behind the research, believes that the planet is experiencing a natural period of low cloud cover due to fewer cosmic rays entering the atmosphere.

This, he says, is responsible for much of the global warming we are experiencing.

He claims carbon dioxide emissions due to human activity are having a smaller 
impact on climate change than scientists think. If he is correct, it could mean 
that mankind has more time to reduce our effect on the climate.
The controversial theory comes one week after 2,500 scientists who make up the United Nations International Panel on Climate Change published their fourth report stating that human carbon dioxide emissions would cause temperature rises of up to 4.5 C by the end of the century.

Mr Svensmark claims that the calculations used to make this prediction largely 
overlooked the effect of cosmic rays on cloud cover and the temperature rise due to human activity may be much smaller.
He said: "It was long thought that clouds were caused by climate change, but now we see that climate change is driven by clouds.

"This has not been taken into account in the models used to work out the effect carbon dioxide has had.

"We may see CO2 is responsible for much less warming than we thought and if this is the case the predictions of warming due to human activity will need to be adjusted."









Mr Svensmark's results show that the rays produce electrically charged particles when they hit the atmosphere. He said: "These particles attract water molecules from the air and cause them to clump together until they condense into clouds."

Mr Svensmark claims that the number of cosmic rays hitting the Earth changes with the magnetic activity around the Sun. During high periods of activity, fewer cosmic rays hit the Earth and so there are less clouds formed, resulting in warming.

Low activity causes more clouds and cools the Earth.

He said: "Evidence from ice cores show this happening long into the past. We have the highest solar activity we have had in at least 1,000 years.

"Humans are having an effect on climate change, but by not including the cosmic ray effect in models it means the results are inaccurate.The size of man's impact may be much smaller and so the man-made change is happening slower than predicted."


----------



## mesq (12 Fev 2007 às 09:25)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Iceberg disse:


> Excelente artigo de opinião, ainda para mais, vindo de um sociólogo, pouco ligado ás questões climáticas ...
> 
> ...



E pouco ligado continua a estar. 
As únicas questões climáticas abordadas são tão genéricas como o "arrefecimento" global nos meados do séc. XX e o "aquecimento global" dos últimos 20 ou 30 anos, a Pequena Idade do Gelo e o Período Quente Medieval (quando a Gronelândia era um jardim e Portugal a ponta norte do deserto do Saara  ), sem esquecer a passagem obrigatória pelas previsões catastrofistas do Clube de Roma (convenientemente ampliadas até ao absurdo). Mas isso até eu que não tenho formação nenhuma em meteorologia ou climatologia sei.

O resto é um processo de intenções à "esquerda" e ao "anti-americanismo", ou seja, mais um artigo de um fanboi dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

*An experiment that hints we are wrong on climate change*
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1363818.ece

That levelling off is just what is expected by the chief rival hypothesis, which says that the sun drives climate changes more emphatically than greenhouse gases do. After becoming much more active during the 20th century, the sun now stands at a high but roughly level state of activity. Solar physicists warn of possible global cooling, should the sun revert to the lazier mood it was in during the Little Ice Age 300 years ago.

Climate history and related archeology give solid support to the solar hypothesis. The 20th-century episode, or Modern Warming, was just the latest in a long string of similar events produced by a hyperactive sun, of which the last was the Medieval Warming. 

He saw from compilations of weather satellite data that cloudiness varies according to how many atomic particles are coming in from exploded stars. More cosmic rays, more clouds. The sun’s magnetic field bats away many of the cosmic rays, and its intensification during the 20th century meant fewer cosmic rays, fewer clouds, and a warmer world. On the other hand the Little Ice Age was chilly because the lazy sun let in more cosmic rays, leaving the world cloudier and gloomier.

The only trouble with Svensmark’s idea — apart from its being politically incorrect — was that meteorologists denied that cosmic rays could be involved in cloud formation. After long delays in scraping together the funds for an experiment, Svensmark and his small team at the Danish National Space Center hit the jackpot in the summer of 2005.

The reappraisal starts with Antarctica, where those contradictory temperature trends are directly predicted by Svensmark’s scenario, because the snow there is whiter than the cloud-tops. Meanwhile humility in face of Nature’s marvels seems more appropriate than arrogant assertions that we can forecast and even control a climate ruled by the sun and the stars.


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Vejam a lista de projectos actuais com patentes registadas:

http://www.eastlundscience.com/currentd.html


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Ipá isto é mau seria uma chatice se acontecesse http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=270708&visual=16

Mas será que já alguém calculou o numero de desalojados que vai causar o aumento do gelo    

Os paises baixos não são afectados que giro    pois é verdade a Europa é um polo economico.


----------



## Geostrofico (15 Fev 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Luis França disse:


> Os sinais do arrefecimento estao por todo o lado. Só nao os ve quem nao quer...
> 
> Nao pensemos la porque nao neva em Portugal todo o ano, isso nao quer dizer que nao ha arrefecimento por todo o mundo, antes pelo contrario.
> Mas, enfim, as opinioes divergem segundo os pontos de vista...



se o arrefecimento está por todo o lado, como é que os anos continuam a ser cada vez mais quentes!?!?


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 11:51)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Mário Barros disse:


> E não se esqueçam que a niveis reginonais já se nota um arrefecimento é uma questão de tempo e vai passar de niveis regionais para continentais  a prova está no Janeiro e Feveiro e Dezembro (nacionais).



Qual prova Mário???? Este inverno tem sido frio???


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Ops choquei com isto http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/topstory/2003/1211millenium.html

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/mpeg/97578main_worldflat.mpeg


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

*There is another ice age coming*



> "Timothy Ball is no wishy-washy skeptic of global warming. The Canadian climatologist, who has a Ph.D. in climatology from the University of London and taught at the University of Winnipeg for 28 years, says that the widely propagated "fact" that humans are contributing to global warming is the "greatest deception in the history of science."
> 
> "Ball has made no friends among global warming alarmists by saying that global warming is caused by the sun, that global warming will be good for us and that the Kyoto Protocol ""is a political solution to a nonexistent problem without scientific justification."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

O Inverno deste ano no Hemisfério Norte foi o mais quente desde que as temperaturas ambientais começaram a ser registadas, há mais de um século. O alerta é de uma agência do Governo norte-americano.

De acordo com a Administração Oceânica e Atmosférica Nacional dos Estados Unidos (NOAA), a temperatura combinada em superfícies terrestres e marítimas, entre Dezembro e Fevereiro, esteve 1,3 º Centígrados acima da média - o valor mais alto desde 1880.

O fenómeno "El Niño", refere o relatório do organismo dos Estados Unidos, foi um dos factores que contribuiu para as temperaturas recorde deste Inverno. 

A NOAA salienta ainda que durante o último século, as temperaturas da superfície do planeta subiram 0,06º Centígrados por década. A partir de 1976, este aumento foi ainda três vezes superior e registou-se sobretudo nas latitudes mais altas do Hemisfério Norte.

O relatório não estabelece a relação do aumento do calor com os gases do efeito de estufa, mas faz parte dos estudos do Painel Intergovernamental sobre as Alterações Climásticas, que dá como certa a influência da acção humana no aquecimento do planeta. 

Ai ai já lhes está a fugir a boca para a verdade e com um erro  

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20070316+Inverno+mais+quente+do+ultimo+seculo.htm


----------



## tcpor (23 Mar 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

O "aquecimento global" refere-se ao aquecimento global que alguns bolsos começam ou continuam a sofrer devido ao excesso não de CO2 mas sim de dinheiro...
Só não intendo é como caiu tão em graça na comunidade mundial! Algo está errado e estou farto de ouvir besteira na imprensa e em algumas conferências. Irrita-me que senhores da minha área digam "amén" a estes dados completamente falseados pelas instituições norte-americanas.
Quanto ao Inverno, e mesmo não tendo sido frio, houve o registo de queda de neve em Lisboa... É um grande sinal do "não-aquecimento global"!

Abraços,


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 17:10)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



Vince disse:


> *There is another ice age coming*



"Q: Is the rising CO2 level the cause of global warming *or the result of it*?

"A: That’s a very good question because in the theory the claim is that if CO2 goes up, temperature will go up. The ice core record of the last 420,000 years shows exactly the opposite. It shows that the temperature changes before the CO2. So the fundamental assumption of the theory is wrong. That means the theory is wrong.

Esta é uma questão que sempre me intrigou . Embora esteja ha alguns anos sem trabalhar nesta área, parece-me que sistematicamente evitam em falar do efeito do aquecimento do oceano e da eventual alteração da concentração de equilibrio de fases do CO2 no sentido do aumento da sua concentração no ar (Lei de Henry). Os oceanos são de longe o maior reservatório de Carbono da Terra. O problema a seguir é explicar porque a temperatura dos oceanos aumenta. Claro que a teoria do aumento do CO2 devido a actividade antropogénica explica mais facilmente a coisa 

Ainda há muito para descobrir na dinâmica e física dos oceanos; por ex. alguém já deu alguma explicação clara sobre a causa do El Niño ? Em que medida El Niño afecta o balanço do Carbono na atmosfera ? Mais questões ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Amigo Rossby (desculpa tratar-te assim, mas ainda nao sei o teu nome). Mas que frio é este que se pôs aqui da parte da tarde aqui em São Miguel? Pelo menos aqui na Ribeira Chã está muito vento e frio. É para continuar? Diziam que vinha chuva, mas até agora, pelo menos aqui nao caíu muita coisa.
~
um abraço


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 17:37)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo Rossby (desculpa tratar-te assim, mas ainda nao sei o teu nome). Mas que frio é este que se pôs aqui da parte da tarde aqui em São Miguel? Pelo menos aqui na Ribeira Chã está muito vento e frio. É para continuar? Diziam que vinha chuva, mas até agora, pelo menos aqui nao caíu muita coisa.
> ~
> um abraço



Estava previsto   A frente fria deve ter acabado de passar. Também foi previsto que o vento iria rodar para norte e ficar um pouco mais forte. Da mesma forma foi previsto que a chuva seria fraca  Amanhã a temperatura vai aumentar ligeiramente (1 a 2 ºC)  embora com o céu ainda com muitas nuvens e possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

Lembro-me que na 4ª feira passada tinhamos previsto que esta frente só passaria hoje mas ao fim do dia e durante a madrugada de amanhã, mas isso foi ha 3 dias atrás. 

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



rossby disse:


> Estava previsto   A frente fria deve ter acabado de passar. Também foi previsto que o vento iria rodar para norte e ficar um pouco mais forte. Da mesma forma foi previsto que a chuva seria fraca  Amanhã a temperatura vai aumentar ligeiramente (1 a 2 ºC)  embora com o céu ainda com muitas nuvens e possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros fracos.
> 
> Lembro-me que na 4ª feira passada tinhamos previsto que esta frente só passaria hoje mas ao fim do dia e durante a madrugada de amanhã, mas isso foi ha 3 dias atrás.
> 
> Um abraço



Ok. Então quer dizer que a frente fria já passou. No Pico sabe dizer se nevou?? Vamos ver se nesta madruga bato a minha minima que neste momento anda nos 10,7º registada á 2 noites atrás.

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 17:53)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ok. Então quer dizer que a frente fria já passou. No Pico sabe dizer se nevou?? Vamos ver se nesta madruga bato a minha minima que neste momento anda nos 10,7º registada á 2 noites atrás.
> 
> Um abraço



 Não tenho aqui elementos para confirmar isso, mas de facto a isotermica zero poderá ter ficado bem abaixo dos 2000 m.

Já agora, como se gosta de comparar os dados da sua estação com outras próximas veja se este post:

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=32487&postcount=697

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 18:07)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*



rossby disse:


> Não tenho aqui elementos para confirmar isso, mas de facto a isotermica zero poderá ter ficado bem abaixo dos 2000 m.
> 
> Já agora, como se gosta de comparar os dados da sua estação com outras próximas veja se este post:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela dica!


----------



## Iceberg (13 Abr 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: O arrefeciemnto global...está a começar*

Lembram-se do nosso amigo Rui Moura ?

Pois bem, hoje ele é citado numa pequena notícia publicada no Jornal de Notícias.

Como sabemos, nos últimos dias, fruto da conferência de Madrid, a imprensa tem feito eco do relatório sobre o Aquecimento Global no mundo.

Pois bem, hoje o JN informa os seus leitores que esta teoria do AQuecimento Global não é unânime, ao contrário do que se possa pensar, e que também existe uma outra corrente que defende um arrefecimento global a curto prazo.

E neste contexto, o JN cita Rui Moura, engenheiro electrotécnico com Mestrado em Climatologia, como sendo a principal voz no nosso país defensora da teoria do Arrefecimento.

Em três ou quatro linhas, o prof. Rui Moura justifica a sua tese.

Foi pena ele não ter feito publicidade ao MeteoPT.


----------



## Fil (14 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

Ele disse que estava a fazer um livro onde iria colocar todas as suas teses contra o aquecimento. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 12:51)

Eu sou um grande céptico em relacção ao aquecimento global *provocado pelo homem*. Mas o aquecimento global esse parece inegável, acho que racionalmente ninguém hoje o consegue pôr em causa.

Ainda ontem parece que foi batido mais um recorde, na cidade de Duisburg, na Alemanha chegou-se aos 30,2 ° C, o valor mais alto nos registos para o mês de Abril.

Depois do Inverno mais quente no Hemisfério norte desde que há registos, talvez seja altura de pararmos de dar qualquer crédito à teoria do arrefecimento global ...

Acho que se pode debater as causas, mas pôr em questão o aquecimento .... 
Ou não


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 13:01)

Também sou da mesma opinião. Embora desconhecendo as causas e mesmo não dando muito crédito aos cenários catastróficas, com os dados que dispomos é impossível negar o aumento da temperatura nas últimas décadas.


----------

